# Cruising Guide for Mexico west coast



## ccove (May 21, 2009)

Hi,

I'm a mother of 3 boys and am looking for a good cruising guide for Mexico's west coast. Have any of you found a suitable guide that includes details that sailing moms would be looking for?

We've never been to Mexico before, and are hoping to charter this winter.

Thanks,


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Charlie's Charts was always a popular guide......i2f


----------



## OldColumbia (Apr 21, 2009)

*Cruising Guides*

There are two other guides for Baja. One is a satelite photo road atlas that shows the entire peninsula in about 50 km sections and includes much of the uncharted areas from the aerial view.
The other is a two section Baja boating guide that covers the west coast in one volume and the Sea of Cortez in the other.
I'd suggest checking on line at the City of Newport Beach library site by subject since the Balboa branch has a very thorough Nautical section that will give you additional print resources.


----------



## Paul_L (Sep 16, 2004)

Here is some good Sea of Cortez info
Sea of Cortez - A Cruiser's Guidebook

Paul L


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Having just spent the last year and a half in the Sea and the W. Coast of Mexico, I think most people will agree with me that there is no single difinitive guide to those areas. I carried Charlie's, the Raines guide, and another, believe it was Cunningham There was conflicting information in all three, way points were off, some way off, and even some anchorages mis named. Alas, that's the way it is. I got a kick out of one guide that told me to look at another author's guide for detailed information.

Best bet? Buy all the guides you can find. I know, at $40 bucks a pop it's expensive. What I found myself doing is starting with a basic guide(Charlie's), then buying additional guides at swap meets along the way. Sure many were 5 years old, but the anchorages and weather advice didn't change only the restaurant and services info changed.

If you're chartering, see if the charterer has guides on board. Lets face it, why buy gudes for the sea of Cortez if you're chartering in Puerto Vallarta? As a cruising guide for cruising moms? No such animal.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Title*

Hiya,

Don't be put off by the title. "Cruising Ports Florida to California via Panama"
Chuck full of info for Mexico. I have been (6) times and what is in print here is great & accurate. I was born in West Van many years ago.
Have a super trip...Look into Mulege. Charming
The Universe wants us all to do well.

Jim


----------

